# Toe Nail Clippers - Copper Wire



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2010)

Another good day on the road, I wanted a post grinder for my lathe - no I'm not even close to becoming a machinist. Just lucky enough to have a woman who cares about her man. She bought me the 14" X 40" metal lathe last spring, brand new.

I could have had the post grinder shipped on the Greyhound but I like to get out once in awhile so the story goes I drove the 3 hour trip, glad I did as the fellow who had the post grinder had an auction several months back and some stuff was missed in the sale.

Found two model steam engines and a neat pair of clippers which are pneumatically operated. They built electric welders, cut the laminates for the transformers and wound their own coils, wished I had one of their welders - copper coils.

The clippers in the picture below are shop made, the cylinder is war surplus aircraft.

For those who may have an interest in model steam engines I have thrown in the pictures of the pair I purchased for a whopping $50.00. Enjoy them while you can I delete my posts and pictures without replies to save the forum space and bandwidth.


----------



## Irons (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet you could clean out a substation in no time with those clippers.


----------

